# FNG Looking for a few pointers



## Rinkster23 (Jun 10, 2015)

Like the title says, I'm new to fishing in the sound. I've recently purchased a boat, and have put about 20 hrs with wet lines in about 5 days and haven't caught anything. I'm not looking for an honey holes, or a hand out, just a few pointers on where to go and what to use for presentation. 

I've been using circle hooks with live/dead shrimp and pitching them under docks. Any other pointers that you guys could give me to target some redfish in the sound?

We dock at Juanas on Navarre beach and fish anywhere from Gulf Breeze to Destin.

Much appreciated!

Rink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Trash the circle hooks.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Welcome aboard

101






Cheating? using live shrimp
For the really biggins use live pin fish the size of a silver dollar.
Study google earth.
Look for places on grass flats that drop off
Fish the edges.
Good Luck
P.S. flora carbon is your friend!


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Get out before dawn, once the water heats up the bite tails off. Sunset and after dark (dock lights) is another good choice. I don't fish the docks in the early AM. The fish are in the grass flats early. X2 on the poppin cork with live shrimp. I use the vudu shrimp from walmart or gulf breeze B&T.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...fish the dock lights around the sound in that area!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Location is 1st 
Reds snd specks are easy to catch but finding them is 60% of all the work, my advise keep searching. Look at Google earth and take note of grass points, flats, and deep water.

2nd presentation 
Working you lure fast slow on bottom on the middle of the water column or on surface. Soft plastics on a jig head for bottom, a suspending/sinking twitch bait for near surface/near bottom and a top water. For bait Carolina rig, texas rig, sliding cork / popoing cork and free line.

3rd lure bait selection
Finger mulket, croakers, pin fish and shrimp.
Matrix shad, Rapala XR8, Super Spook


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

it depends on tide and moon phase really you could be fishing the wrong tide also i fish dock lights alot and i like to use a soft plastic on a 5/16 jig head let the current take it and lightly twitch it or sometimes i will let it get to the bottom and jig . i hope this helps some. tight lines and good luck


----------



## Rinkster23 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you all for the solid advice. How does a guy fish the "right" tide? I'm so new to this its not even funny. Again, thanks for the advice. Its getting me headed in the right direction!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

There are lots of tide pages and what most refer to is either the ebb/flow (in/out) when the ambush predators attack the unsuspecting baits as the water moves; slack tide = little to no movement and "generally" doesn't produce the strike.

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/ma...87.32708740234375&zoom=9&type=TidePredictions

catch 'em up.


----------



## Rinkster23 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Went out last night for about 4hrs and tried to narrow down how to target pin/croakers. I think I was using too large of a hook. Trying to get back out this afternoon if the rain stays away. I'll keep an eye on the tide. Thanks again for the pointers.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Lots of good info already, just want to add don't get stuck in one spot. If nothing happens within 15-30 minutes, move! Keep moving till you find the fish, they'll let you know pretty quick once you find them.

Good luck!
ALex


----------

